# Bob or get home kit



## Pandora (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you prefer a BOB or a "get home" kit to get you home to your family, group and all your stuff?


----------



## mtnscout (Oct 9, 2008)

We're talking two different animals;
A get home kit is just that, a small, vehicle friendly, assortment of what you might need to make it home. Cell phone quick charger, extra clothes, maybe comfortable walking shoes, flashlight and a waterbottle and some snacks to start with. You don't want to lug all your supplies all over town with you everday, just what you need. I think it should fit in a daypack so you can switch it from car to car as you need or when the time comes you could carry it.

Now a BOB has to supply your family for at least 72 hours or more with food and shelter in an emergency. It's for when you're on your way out of town to stay. I have a large family and there's no way I can just leave this in the car. It's best to have it packed and ready in the garage where when you need it, you just open the door and toss it in the car and go.
Here's a link to a page sponsored by the state of colorado the lists thing you might want in a BOB and has a calculator for food and water supplies.
http://www.whatifcolorado.com/emergency_kit_calculator.asp


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have both, as they have different purposes as mtnscout says. My primary transportation is my Dual Sport motorcycle (Kawasaki KLR650), and I have it modified with larger cargo rack, added hard side boxes (road tools and supplies in one, camping gear in the other) and a couple small pouches attached to the fairing - one is a PSK, the other an FAK, both with belt loops. I keep two 1-qt GI canteens in tank pannier bags, along with other gear. If the bike breaks down, I can knock together a quick GHB with the various pouches.
When I do drive, the car has it's own GHB in the trunk.

The BOB (modified Alice Pack) is at home.

I am rarely more than ten miles from home, unless on a MC road trip. So the walk isn't that long.

I am a life-long batchelor (51 YO) and have no one else to worry about - but both my closest buddies do have wives to worry about.


----------



## Dani 187 (Oct 10, 2008)

A get home kit is a great idea. Your car is almost always with you where ever you go.
Bigdog57, you have never been married? Are you open to the idea of marriage or do you plan on living your entire life single for a reason?


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree with your definition MtnScout, BUT I mix it a different way. I work far away from home within the ConUS and thus my "Get Home Kit" is a BoB that stays in my stateroom closet full time.

My "Get Home Kit" is lighter on equipment to allow for more food and water weight. It has what I need to walk a 1,000 miles from where I'm now at the farthest distance to my home. It lacks real weapons but it has what I need to find real weapons. I have found a loophole that will allow me to improve on that situation substantially. I have aviation VFR and road maps in it. It provides me shelter, water, heat, and food.

I always have my EDC and PSK with me.

I also have two complete resupply/rest interim destinations. One to be used if I am west southwest of home and the second if I am north of home.

Everyone in my household has their own BoB. I also have a BoB at home that is heavily equipped with some tools, shelter, water, heat, and food. The least amount of specialty expendable items are for 6 days. 

If I have two hours or more notice, I will have two vehicles loaded and be in excellent condition upon arrival at one of several available Bug Out locations.

I'm a Trekie, I believe in options,,even when I have to create them out of thin air (aka: pull them out of my butt).


----------



## Josephina (Oct 28, 2008)

What tools do you keep in your BOB? Hammer, Multi-head Screwdriver....what else?


----------



## BobNidaho (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob of course 

both.
GHB in truck 24/7
extra kitin truck 24/7
GHB goes with me any distance over 10 miles from home.
BOB and line 2 over 2 hours drive.
mini kits, inside all to put on person if need be.
edc is knife,led and firesteel and multitool.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't make a distinction between BOBs and GHBs. Actually, I don't ever intend on "bugging out". Why should I? I have what I need here at home, and home is in a safe place. Its sort of like the saying regarding the use of a handgun...you use the handgun to fight to your rifle. My home is my rifle.

Being able to get home during some unexpected emergency event is the issue I personnaly am most interested in. Whether its a breakdown some where while on the road, severe weather that leaves me stranded in the car, or any number of similar scenerios that disrupt your ability to make it home in the normal way.

Around town its not too much of an issue, but traveling is a different situation. I throw a GHB in the back that contains those items that will allow me to eat, provide shelter, provide warmth, water, several different ways to make a fire, know my location, provide illumination, keep dry, and hoof it home should that be required. (I provide for my own security daily, so including weapons in the GHB is not needed)


----------

